# Empire Fusilier/empire Bombardier



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, 
Has anyone got any Pics or info on the above mentioned ??
I cannot seem to find any Pics here on this site.
Any help much appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tony

Check out following

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/250491


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

MOWT (Launched as EMPIRE FUSILIER (2)), completed as EMPIRE BOMBARDIER managed by Dodd, Thomson & Co. 
1946 BRITISH BOMBARDIER, British Tanker Co. 
1959 Scrapped Tamise, Belgium.

Photo on this site as British Bombardier

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=38228


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Tony,
Here's some more detail on the *Empire Fusilier*:
8.8.1942 launched by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast, for the MoWT as *Empire Fusilier*, Yard No. 1158. Completed February 1943 as *Empire Bombardier*, Dodd, Thompson & Co. Ltd. managers. 11,742 DWT, 483' 2" LOA, 59' 6" Breadth, 27' 1¼" draught. Powered by an 8 cyl 4 S.C.S.A. B&W type oil engine built by the shipbuilder, 2,510 bhp @ 115 rpm, 11 knots. Tanks 9C & 18W, 2 pump rooms each housing 2 steam reciprocating pumps, combined max. disch. 1,000 t.w./hr.; 10" stern discharge. 1944 British Tanker Co. Ltd. appointed managers. 1946 purchased by the BTC & renamed *British Bombardier*. 28.5.1958 laid up at Devonport. January 1959 sold for scrapping to Van Heygen Freres, Ghent then sold on to Chantiers Navals Jos Boels et Fils S.A. 13.3.1959 arrived in tow at Tamise, Belgium. 23.3.1959 demolition began.
She came from the builders heavily disguised as a freighter. Looking from aft & working forwards she had two "king posts" dominating her after accommodation which were, in fact, her engine exhausts disguised. There was a pair of king posts on the main deck equipped with three ton derricks for handling the cargo hoses and stores. They were made very large partly to try and hide the prominent pump room ventilators, always a bit of a give away for a tanker, and partly to add to her "disguise". She had a funnel immediately aft of the midships superstructure which was completely false, positioned where you would expect to see it on a Canadian "Fort" war time freighter. The goal post foremasts were equipped with working derricks but made large to mimic a freighters loading derricks. After the war when she was purchased by the BTC she was dry docked and fitted with a "proper" funnel, the false funnel was removed and the main deck king posts replaced with BTCs' traditional single tall main mast. The for'ard goal posts were also replaced with a single telescopic foremast. I have a picture of her in her war time disguise and, if you are interested, I'll be happy to e-mail you a copy if you 'PM' me with your e-mail address.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## albatross1923 (Sep 18, 2006)

*British Bombardier*



alastairjs said:


> Tony,
> Here's some more detail on the *Empire Fusilier*:
> 8.8.1942 launched by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast, for the MoWT as *Empire Fusilier*, Yard No. 1158. Completed February 1943 as *Empire Bombardier*, Dodd, Thompson & Co. Ltd. managers. 11,742 DWT, 483' 2" LOA, 59' 6" Breadth, 27' 1¼" draught. Powered by an 8 cyl 4 S.C.S.A. B&W type oil engine built by the shipbuilder, 2,510 bhp @ 115 rpm, 11 knots. Tanks 9C & 18W, 2 pump rooms each housing 2 steam reciprocating pumps, combined max. disch. 1,000 t.w./hr.; 10" stern discharge. 1944 British Tanker Co. Ltd. appointed managers. 1946 purchased by the BTC & renamed *British Bombardier*. 28.5.1958 laid up at Devonport. January 1959 sold for scrapping to Van Heygen Freres, Ghent then sold on to Chantiers Navals Jos Boels et Fils S.A. 13.3.1959 arrived in tow at Tamise, Belgium. 23.3.1959 demolition began.
> She came from the builders heavily disguised as a freighter. Looking from aft & working forwards she had two "king posts" dominating her after accommodation which were, in fact, her engine exhausts disguised. There was a pair of king posts on the main deck equipped with three ton derricks for handling the cargo hoses and stores. They were made very large partly to try and hide the prominent pump room ventilators, always a bit of a give away for a tanker, and partly to add to her "disguise". She had a funnel immediately aft of the midships superstructure which was completely false, positioned where you would expect to see it on a Canadian "Fort" war time freighter. The goal post foremasts were equipped with working derricks but made large to mimic a freighters loading derricks. After the war when she was purchased by the BTC she was dry docked and fitted with a "proper" funnel, the false funnel was removed and the main deck king posts replaced with BTCs' traditional single tall main mast. The for'ard goal posts were also replaced with a single telescopic foremast. I have a picture of her in her war time disguise and, if you are interested, I'll be happy to e-mail you a copy if you 'PM' me with your e-mail address.
> ...


My first ship in my sea going career just as described main exhaust went up the back samson posts joined her queens dock glasgow 1st august 1946
signed of 1st june 1947 6th engr albatross 1923


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Appologies!!*



alastairjs said:


> Tony,
> Here's some more detail on the *Empire Fusilier*:
> 8.8.1942 launched by Harland & Wolff Ltd., Belfast, for the MoWT as *Empire Fusilier*, Yard No. 1158. Completed February 1943 as *Empire Bombardier*, Dodd, Thompson & Co. Ltd. managers. 11,742 DWT, 483' 2" LOA, 59' 6" Breadth, 27' 1¼" draught. Powered by an 8 cyl 4 S.C.S.A. B&W type oil engine built by the shipbuilder, 2,510 bhp @ 115 rpm, 11 knots. Tanks 9C & 18W, 2 pump rooms each housing 2 steam reciprocating pumps, combined max. disch. 1,000 t.w./hr.; 10" stern discharge. 1944 British Tanker Co. Ltd. appointed managers. 1946 purchased by the BTC & renamed *British Bombardier*. 28.5.1958 laid up at Devonport. January 1959 sold for scrapping to Van Heygen Freres, Ghent then sold on to Chantiers Navals Jos Boels et Fils S.A. 13.3.1959 arrived in tow at Tamise, Belgium. 23.3.1959 demolition began.
> She came from the builders heavily disguised as a freighter. Looking from aft & working forwards she had two "king posts" dominating her after accommodation which were, in fact, her engine exhausts disguised. There was a pair of king posts on the main deck equipped with three ton derricks for handling the cargo hoses and stores. They were made very large partly to try and hide the prominent pump room ventilators, always a bit of a give away for a tanker, and partly to add to her "disguise". She had a funnel immediately aft of the midships superstructure which was completely false, positioned where you would expect to see it on a Canadian "Fort" war time freighter. The goal post foremasts were equipped with working derricks but made large to mimic a freighters loading derricks. After the war when she was purchased by the BTC she was dry docked and fitted with a "proper" funnel, the false funnel was removed and the main deck king posts replaced with BTCs' traditional single tall main mast. The for'ard goal posts were also replaced with a single telescopic foremast. I have a picture of her in her war time disguise and, if you are interested, I'll be happy to e-mail you a copy if you 'PM' me with your e-mail address.
> ...


Alastair,
My very sincere appologies for not replying to the very good info you gave here.
It was definately not entended to shun this post,it must have just slipped my mind.
I was just now looking at all my postings and saw that i had omitted to reply.
Again Alastair i sincerly appologise for this.
And thank you again for the info,it is appreciated.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Alastair - only the dummy funnel was a disguising feature on EMPIRE BOMBARDIER and a few other similar tankers.
The goalposts were part of her A.N.D.Gear -Admiralty Net Defence.
Long booms were attached each side of the goalposts and at sea they were lowered to a horizontal position and huge steel nets were drawn along wire spans to protect the ship from torpedoes..
I made the maiden voyage in NERITINA of Anglo Saxon Pet.Co..in 1943 - she was similarly equipped with A.N.D.Gear.
Prior to that ship I also made the maiden voyage in CAPE HOWE and she also had A.N.D.Gear..
When the nets were in operation.a large steel cylinder was attached to the underwater corners of the nets - the drag of these cylinders caused the squares in the nets to become diamond shaped.. if a torpedo penetrated the net its propellors would become fouled up...
The nets reduced the speed by nearly two knots...


----------

